# pkg_add -r not work in vmware



## jronald (Feb 4, 2009)

I configure the networking mode as bridge in vmware.
Use the ppp.conf as in the handbook (with necessary changes), as below:
default:
  set log Phase tun command # you can add more detailed logging if you wish
  set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0

name_of_service_provider:
  set device PPPoE:xl1 # replace xl1 with your Ethernet device
  set authname YOURLOGINNAME
  set authkey YOURPASSWORD
  set dial
  set login
  add default HISADDR

and ppp -ddial pppoe can work, can ping common url successfully.
but when do pkg_add -r emacs it freeze.
How to fix this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MASTER-UA (Feb 6, 2009)

I have such problem, but on my real computers. pkg_add -r can't complete the installetion. I can't understand it, pkg_add downloads something, but there are no actions later... The information about fetching package can be displayed for a much hours, no any results. But Internet connection is stable!


----------



## crsd (Feb 6, 2009)

try using `pkg_add -vr emacs` and paste output here, if that will not give enough info to solve the problem.


----------



## jronald (Feb 7, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> try using `pkg_add -vr emacs` and paste output here, if that will not give enough info to solve the problem.



The info is as below. However quite slow (less than 1K/s on my 2M adsl).

...
X share/emacs/22.2/etc/yow.lines
...


----------

